# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  afficher float avec un chiffre apres virgule

## kh12040

salut,
comment on peut afficher un float avec un seul ou deux chiffres  aprs la virgule ,
quand je fais a   

```
  <td><%=cap%></td>
```

j'aurai jusqu' 5 chiffre aprs la virgule .
merci d'avance !

----------


## tchize_

utilise l'objet NumberFormat pour  (voir la javadoc)

----------


## kh12040

j 'ai trouv a :


```

```

ainsi nous aurions a la fin 2 chiffre aprs la virgule

----------

